# sta rosa laguna expats



## hazes (Jun 20, 2015)

hi there! My family and I are planning to move to the Philippines, in Sta. Rosa Laguna.
I just want to ask some questions. 
Where is the best place live there and how much it cost plus are there hoa fees? 
How much is school tuition?
do you need to pay Philippine taxes too? I'm a greencard holder and my hubby is a retired military. what are the us taxes that we need to pay? 
I need to know information first before we can decide if it be better for us to live there or just stay here. thanks in advance!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

hazes said:


> hi there! My family and I are planning to move to the Philippines, in Sta. Rosa Laguna.
> I just want to ask some questions.
> Where is the best place live there and how much it cost plus are there hoa fees?
> How much is school tuition?
> ...


For sure search through recent threads here that actually talk to that. We are similar to you and once retire in next yr or two from Seattle area (former military and retired law enforcement, asawa green card Or may do dual citizenship by then ) plan to move back with a 2-3 yr old and probably a baby by then. Laguna is high on list. Private International school will run you up to a $1K per yr once to Jr and High school. Another excellent choice to check, and many live there, is on the old Subic base, with a decent ( not great) international school. The best school is the International School in Manila, that most embassy and others with money send kids to, comparable to Singapore version I'm told. But most don't want to live manila...better off then in U.S. Subic offers more quiet and peace, potable water, dependable electric, etc, but cannot Own the house just a very long term.lease that would likely last remaining lifetime. Others there now will probably comment here.
IMHO you'll have US income tax on retirement at the pension related rates, some tax on social security whenever that starts, etc. Can certainly live well on a military retirement pay there. Hope to hear more on your plans.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

hazes said:


> hi there! My family and I are planning to move to the Philippines, in Sta. Rosa Laguna.
> I just want to ask some questions.
> Where is the best place live there and how much it cost plus are there hoa fees?
> How much is school tuition?
> ...


Why Sta Rosa? Family? I was there last weekend and lived near there in Cabuyao for 6 months, before moving to Subic. Traffic and pollution are terrible when you are out and about. Too many trikes and jeepneys crowding National Hwy and adjoining roads. My lungs can't take it. There are much nicer places to live.

You don't pay Philippines taxes unless you have income in the Philippines. Your U.S. taxes are the same as always and based on your income and deductions. If your retirement income is low then you will be in a low tax bracket.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Laguna area and south of Sta Rosa*



hazes said:


> hi there! My family and I are planning to move to the Philippines, in Sta. Rosa Laguna.
> I just want to ask some questions.
> Where is the best place live there and how much it cost plus are there hoa fees?
> How much is school tuition?
> ...


I live in and around Sta Cruz Laguna so about an hour+ south of Sta Rosa, I've been to Sta Rosa and it's crowded or more like Manila. Another expat pat mentioned Kabayo Laguna, that's right off the main highway not to far from Calamba Laguna (not a bad spot there) you have most of the necessities, large new SM mall and many of the US fast food chains and cool eat spots, I live about an hour's drive from Calamaba Laguna and that's only because there's no main hwy it's a two lane type hwy from Calamba all the way around the Laguna de Bay to Antipolo.

Traffic in our area is bogged down by tricycle drivers, pedi tricycle drivers you name it but the cost of living is low. Los Banos Laguna, UP university area, real nice also, it's like an Oasis with a couple malls, JolliBee, KFC, McD's and local restaurants, South SuperMarket Grocery (imported stuff from the US), Buko pies are made there. The entire area from Calamba Laguna to Pagsanjan Laguna (expat spot in Pagsanjan) is affordable, there are many Slide and Dive type resort getaways, natural hot spring spa's also, this is the area that many of the Philippine citizens travel towards... to get away from Manila.

I like the Lower Laguna area because It's more like farm lands, rice fields, raising animals, I've been busy planting fruit tree's, herbs, at times I raise goats (prefer goats), my daughter is raising fighting cocks. Herb gardens up and down the highway in Los Banos.


----------



## hazes (Jun 20, 2015)

thank you!


----------

